# Lazic - Scarlatti & Bartók



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Liaisons-Vol-...8&qid=1354228358&sr=1-1&keywords=lazic+bartok

Listened to this SACD (hybrid) this afternoon. Lazic alternates 2-3 carefully chosen Scarlatti sonatas at a time with pieces by Bartók. He has found that the Scarlatti affects how he plays the Bartók, and vice versa. I'm not clever enough to recognize those influences, but he does 'have a way' with the music of both. It's a highly enjoyable 78:45.

The Scarlatti isn't 'influenced' to the degree that Pletnev (for instance) manages. K.380 is still K.380; but by the time I heard it - it's track 21 - There was a definite Bartók influence, in my head if not in the CD.

First time I've heard the dirge from Kossuth played by solo piano; powerful stuff.


----------

